# York



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi can anyone recommend a camp site near to York, fancy a little bit of retail therapy LOL but Rowntree Park looks fully booked up until the end of Dec. 

Also if anyone is in that area can you tell me if there is a site near to Monks Cross in York.

Thanks


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

Briarose

I would phone Rowntree Park. When we were there for one night, they looked fully booked but they'd had cancellations so we got to stay for 3!

Just in case, here's a link to campsites around and about York.
http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/calcdist.asp?md=20&l=53.98227&lg=-1.03257

Enjoy the shopping!

D


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for that, even a couple of nights would do. We stayed on one a couple of years ago called Goose something, but it felt very out of season and a bit desolate at this time of year. Really excited to have a look at York as it is years since I have been into York itself, as in that long I was in the Girl Guides LOL.


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Naburn Locks is quite good. On the river boat route, and on a but route. About 5 miles out I think. not sure if open all year though


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

rickwiggans said:


> Naburn Locks is quite good. On the river boat route, and on a but route. About 5 miles out I think. not sure if open all year though


 Hi I saw this one last week, really fancied it but it closed last weekend.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Caravan Club Beechwood Grange. It's where the ring roads meet NE of York, which I think is Monks Cross.

Haven't stayed there, but had a wander around last time we were at York & it looked quite nice.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I would also check directly with Rowntree Park, we stayed there last Dec. for 3 nignts and although it was suposed to be full there were spaces every night. We've booked in for Dec. 15 for 3 nights.
The previous year we stayed at Willow House Caravan Park which has a CL type park with hardstanding pitches separate from the main site, this is on a bus route into York although not as handy as Rowntree Park.


----------



## teamsaga (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi briarose
beechwood grange is fine, it is approximately 1 mile from monks cross and the park and ride into york. 
The p&r has a motorhome section with electric height barriers.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We stayed on a small CS just outside Bishopsthorpe, easy walk to village for provisions and put and right on cycle path into York. 

Bus route straight into York from village, very peaceful spot. 

We were on a Rally with Yorkshire DA in field next door to site excellent place for rally and visiting, no idea of opening times, sorry. 

Mandy


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

Another good open-all-year one to the N of York is http://www.yorkcaravansite.co.uk/York_Caravan_Site.htm We use this one when visiting daughter in Strensall in the winter. It's not the most convenient for public transport - about a mile from the Strensall/York bus route - but it does have a really good farm shop just down the road!! We've taken a van into the Monks Cross shopping car park in the past - one of the entrances was barrier-free - but this would need checking.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for all your help


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

We go to this one sometimes,Westerly Lakes. The toilet block is not brilliant but is being refurbed at the end of the season. Nice and quiet, helpful owners, and near the designer outlet and not far from monks cross.

Graham


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Hiya Briarose,
Have a look at www.manorfarmyork.co.uk we have not stayed here yet but we are booked in on the 18th December for the weekend.
Our friends use it and they tell us it is within walking distance of York so we are giving it a whirl as an alternative to Rowntree Park.

As others have mentioned it is worth ringing Rowntree to see if they have any cancellations,they usually do have some spaces!

regards,

Val


----------



## cal22mx (Sep 14, 2009)

I would recommend Naburn Lock as its very close to the designer outlet and the you can get a river boat into the centre of York and back - The boat serves hot snacks / sandwiches / tea /coffee and BEER!!! (did 6 months ago anyway) Also bus service close by and good pub walking distance for meals

Goosewood is also very nice site but is a car drive away from the centre

Mal


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Three weeks ago we stayed here

http://www.yorkcaravanstorage.com/

Good site with good facilities, there is a bus stop directly outside that goes straight into the city £3 per person return.

hope this is of use

Ian


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If you're in the CClub then another CL option for you....

>Bleak House Farm<

Pete


----------



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

*York Racecourse.*

Hi......on our last visit to York we noticed on exiting the town a brown sign to a caravan park at the racecourse. Like the majority we have tried several times without success to book in at Rowntree. Any one used the racecourse facility, seems an ideal alternative, close to the town centre etc.? .....Crindle.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks to everyone that replied.

We have just had a fantastic few days at Beechwood Grange..........didn't want to come home and I can def recommend this site, just a pity it has to close in Jan as it was very busy even now, full at the weekend.

Monks Cross shopping is just a few minutes down the road, with a really big Asda and lots of other shopping opportunities Debenhams etc http://www.monkscrossshopping.co.uk/ in another direction is the designer outlet http://www.yorkdesigneroutlet.com/ I found some of the shops expensive but spent a fortune in one of the baby shops and got my little Grandaughter some lovely clothes at a snip of the retail price.

We had a ride down to Naburn Lock and I can confirm that the caravan site there is unfortunately now closed, pity again as lovely location and I am sure it could prosper from a longer season.

Anyway if anyone is heading to Beechwood Grange we popped to Haxley last night and ordered a takeaway from the chinese there, Paddyfields http://www.paddyfieldsyork.com/findus.htm and I can honestly say that this was the best takeaway we have ever had, what we would normally order for the two of us at home would def feed four or five of us from this takeaway so if you do like chinese give it a try.

We enjoyed this break so much that we can't wait to go back.

*Edit to add ref Naburn lock site being closed.........this means for the Winter rather than closed forever LOL


----------

